# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Post your current mobile internet speed

## firecrown

Hello everyone,

This thread is to post your current mobile internet speed. You can post internet speeds from different locations you are at...like village, town, railway station, airport etc.

There are many ways to measure. You can install apps to measure. But here is an Easy way to measure:

1. If wi-fi is enabled on your phone, disable it.
2. Take google. Then type "speed test".
3. Search results will appear. The first result will show "run speed test". Click it.



4. Post the result here. You may add screenshot for authenticity.
5. Please also post your network name and phone model.

----------


## firecrown

booked.........

----------


## firecrown

booked......................

----------


## firecrown

DL: 3.33 Mbps
UL: 3.02 Mbps
Phone: Moto G4
Network: Airtel
Location: Ernakulam Town

----------


## sankar1992

DL: 13.6 Mbps

UL: 4.19 Mbps

Phone: S9 Plus

Network: Jio

Location: Vytila

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

എയര്*ടെലിനെയും വോഡഫോണിനെയും പിന്നിലാക്കി ജിയോ, ട്രായിയുടെ പുതിയ വേഗത റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്......


Read more at: http://www.mathrubhumi.com/technolog...port-1.2933558

----------


## firecrown

> enikk jio mobile ???
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Mobile speed threadil jio aanallo....mattiyo?






> DL: 13.6 Mbps
> 
> UL: 4.19 Mbps
> 
> Phone: S9 Plus
> 
> Network: Jio
> 
> Location: Vytila
> ...




Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

,.......



.........

----------


## sankar1992

> Mobile speed threadil jio aanallo....mattiyo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


ohh ath...ippo Vodafone aanu main...jio ippo speed pora...secondary aanu ippo jio....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> ohh ath...ippo Vodafone aanu main...jio ippo speed pora...secondary aanu ippo jio....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Undallo 😀

Secondary aanenkil jiocinema Kanan pattille?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Undallo 😀
> 
> Secondary aanenkil jiocinema Kanan pattille?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


njan jio cinema install cheythittilla...athoru waste app aayitta thonniye....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> njan jio cinema install cheythittilla...athoru waste app aayitta thonniye....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


I think it will improve...one of the top streaming platforms aanennanu mediasil okke vayichathu

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> njan jio cinema install cheythittilla...athoru waste app aayitta thonniye....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


BTW, ippol ella networksinum streaming app ille? I think Airtel and Vodafone have their own streaming apps

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> BTW, ippol ella networksinum streaming app ille? I think Airtel and Vodafone have their own streaming apps
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Yes. Vodafone play und...sunnxt and zee5 athil kittum....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Yes. Vodafone play und...sunnxt and zee5 athil kittum....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Sunnxt and zee5 free aano?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Sunnxt and zee5 free aano?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Vodafone play il sunnxt and zee5 contents kittum....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Vodafone play il sunnxt and zee5 contents kittum....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Ok...........

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------

